# video from youtube from a site called men of the west



## John stefan (Oct 29, 2020)

below is a link to a video about a possible future if the ring went west to the undying lands with an elf with a plea for aid to the valar. all comments are welcome . But also Please let me know is it possible that what the video shows below about the ring going west is accurate to what would have happened if the council of elrond sent the one ring to the undying lands?


----------

